# Advice from a solicitor needed please.



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hi,im looking for some advice from an english + italian speaking solicitor please on advice on how to speed up the process of aquiring electricity connection from Enel when a neighbour is refusing the wires to go over head over his land please.

look forward to hearing from you.

Esther*​


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US Consulate has a list of English speaking Italian attorneys here Lawyers and Notaries

The British Consulate may have something similar.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dario (Jul 16, 2008)

estherina34 said:


> *Hi,im looking for some advice from an english + italian speaking solicitor please on advice on how to speed up the process of aquiring electricity connection from Enel when a neighbour is refusing the wires to go over head over his land please.
> 
> look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Esther*​


 You have the right to passage of the wires, but you may have to pay.

Dario


----------

